# All-in-One with Sleeves :)



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Thousands of knitters have enjoyed making my now famous 'All-in-One Baby Top'.

I see them everywhere on the net.

Each one is a little different ~ depending on the yarn used, additional fancy stitches or edgings, and the buttons and trimmings ~ and each and every one of them looks so cute!

It has been my most popular pattern ever.

I have been asked many times for a version with sleeves. I know several people have adapted the pattern - but somehow I just didn't think they looked so cute with sleeves. I have tried over and over to make a pattern I was happy with - and at last my perseverance paid off!

I love the way this looks. Yipee......... Hope you all like it too?

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariannas-lazy-daisy-top-down-with-sleeves

Free!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

I love this sweater! Will you be sharing/selling the pattern? I have a GD on the way and would love to make it.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh yes!! Thank you!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mariannas-lazy-daisy-top-down-with-sleeves


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

??? Love it. Perfect.


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the great pattern.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

they look wonderful!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

So perfect, thanks for the FREE pattern. I will be making lots of them this winter. Add a hat and away it will go to a deserving babe.
Bless you for being so generous !!


----------



## cthcth1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Thank you! I can't believe it is free.  I know what I'll be doing this week!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

PERFECT Marianna Mel. Thank you so very much for the pattern. I love it.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

THANK YOU SO MUCH; I have a grand baby due in late Nov so sleeves will be great


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Thank you so much .....just love it


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

This is adorable. It's so nice of you to share your patterns.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks lovely, thank you for that. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Your patterns are amazing, and what a kind person you are to share with everyone. I really admire you. :thumbup:


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Got it! Thank you. Amazing!


----------



## maryladominicana (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you Marianna for your beautiful pattern. You are so generous. Much appreciated. God bless


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing and thanks for the pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Marianna. I love it &#128158;


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

So generous of you.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Way to go!! and with sleeves just in time for fall and winter wearing. Love it!
I don't think there has been this much interest and as many made as when those pullover sweaters were made on big needles,,
Thanks for your generosity. There will be many knit up in our charity group ((hug))


----------



## Jenny2 (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, oh and yes thank you.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing pattern.


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I haven't made one of your tops yet, but it is definitely on my list of upcoming projects. Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful patterns with us! I look forward to making some of them.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

you an angel Marianna, thank you girl..


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

This is such a lovely design! Thanks so much!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

You are a true blessing! Many thanks for this pattern and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much..I have made 9 of your short sleeve sweaters ..Can't wait to get started on this one..


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the cutest of patterns. I can't wait to try this one out.


----------



## Dabs1971 (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you for a great pattern! Next on my to do list! &#128516;


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very cute and what a generous thing for you to do!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Can you tell how much yarn is needed for this sweater? Thanks.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for all your wonderful patterns! I just finished my first of your sweaters for a baby due this month.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for all your patterns, and keeping them free.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

Thank you so much. Your all in one is one of my favourite patterns ever.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

You and your patterns are wonderful. Thank you ever-so-much!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Can you tell how much yarn is needed for this sweater? Thanks.


You can click on the pattern link and find all the particulars on this adorable sweater there.


----------



## amylynne61473 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you sooooooo very much for this I made the sleeveless version along with a diaper cover for friends baby shower gift and she LOVED it. Can not wait to surprise her with long sleeve version for fall. Casting on right now! Yay! You are the best. Thanks for sharing your wonderful patterns.


----------



## deenc (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for this new pattern. I love making the original pattern .


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> Thousands of knitters have enjoyed making my now famous 'All-in-One Baby Top'.
> 
> I see them everywhere on the net.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much you are more than generious, will be my next project, love them!!!!! Marly


----------



## Beehive (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you so much. The sweater is so sweet and you are very generous.


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Just Beautifull thank you so much


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you so much. Just downloaded the pattern.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you, Marianna! It's lovely!


----------



## Phyllis Wright (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you So much!  I love these little tops and have made lots for charity, now I can make some more with sleeves which I have wanted to do for a while. You're just great!!!


----------



## mbilsbrough (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks Marianna - love the sweaters. I have just finished 2 of the short sleeved version in the 20-22" chest size , do you have any plans to create a pattern for the long sleeve sweater in the bigger sizes - please? :lol:


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

mbilsbrough said:


> Thanks Marianna - love the sweaters. I have just finished 2 of the short sleeved version in the 20-22" chest size , do you have any plans to create a pattern for the long sleeve sweater in the bigger sizes - please? :lol:


I also would be interested in a pattern for the long sleeve sweater in bigger size, thanks. Marly


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns for the all one baby sweater (sleeveless and with sleeves plus the hat). I have not made them yet, but am planning to soon. There have been so many beautiful ones on this site.


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the long sleeve pattern of this beautiful sweater! I can't wait to cast-on!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for generously sharing your wonderful patterns with us!


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Love the sweater.


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous, thank you so much for the free pattern!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Lorinda (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you for being so kind and sharing with us all. Everyone loves these!


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Well....... you all seem happy! And that makes me happy too! :-D 

And yes - bigger sizes to follow :lol: just need a little more time ......

(Thank you all for taking the time to leave a message.) It's much appreciated. Marianna


----------



## joyce from Indiana (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! I can't wait to get started on one.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

marianna mel said:


> Well....... you all seem happy! And that makes me happy too! :-D
> 
> And yes - bigger sizes to follow :lol: just need a little more time ......
> 
> (Thank you all for taking the time to leave a message.) It's much appreciated. Marianna


Can hardly wait for the bigger sizes, thanks. Marly


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

love it thanks, for letting us know where to find the pattern.


----------



## Mardi (May 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, like other people I have made many of these for my charity babies and the long sleeve version will be used regularly. Thanks again


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you so much for the free patterns. I have made 3 of the short sleeved sweaters and can't wait to try to long sleeved one. They are so easy and addicting!!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you so much! I love your little sweaters and I am on #5. Next it will be a long sleeve. Thank you again!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Marianna. I love it. Have just finished it, I am making the hat and some booties to go with it and then I will post the pics. Once again thank you for all the time and work that goes into writing your patterns.&#128158; Ros
It was a pleasure to knit and like all of your patterns, very well written. Have a lovely day Marianna &#128158;


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I just love it, with or without the sleeves. Thanks so much for the (free) pattern. It's a real keeper!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Closing this thread now, as it's reached 5 pages, our limit. Looks like this pattern is going to be another success story for Mariana Mel! Happy knitting, everyone...


----------

